
Show HN: Measure Latency Using TCP - dgzlopes
https://github.com/dgzlopes/tcp-latency
======
mihaifm
Nice! Just curious, isn't this achievable with other tools like nmap?

~~~
dgzlopes
It doesn't use ICMP for the ping-like functionality?

I mainly use this little tool on AWS Lambda functions where ICMP is disabled,
so a TCP alternative comes handy.

------
eps
What latency is it measuring exactly?

~~~
dgzlopes
Network latency! Using Sockets

